# Acid Reflux or Maybe Ulcer?



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

I have had IBS for almost 4 years now as some of you may know. However, this past spring I started lifting and at that same time almost, I started having feelings of what I think is either Acid Reflux or an Ulcer. I get pains (not IBS stabbing pains) right in the middle below my chest and above my stomach, which i think is the esophogas? Anyways, these pains only usually come after eating and last hours. At the same time, I sometimes ahve funny feelings in my throat that almost feels like im going to puke, but on a much smaller scale. I can also taste my food for hours sometimes. Anyone have a clue if this is acid reflux, gerd, ulcer, et c etc etc?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It sure sounds like GERD (reflux) to me. Locations often change. My wife would think she was having a heart attack, whereas I used to get a constant burning in my abdomen all day after eating anything. That could lead to the whole acid up the throat, retasting of dinner, nausea in the middle of the night.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

gerd. dont know much about it. what can be done? obvously i need to see doctor too


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I wish I knew a permanent fix for this; however, everything I know of is a lifetime commitment. There are antacids, Pepto, Maalox, etc. of course; but they do not fundamentally change the condition, just lower the burn for a period. There are presciptive Proton Pump Inhibitors (PPIs) which will alter the amount of acid in your stomach. Again, this is a continual treatment and there may be some problems down the line. A few people have talked about Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar as being an effective preventative. My wife and I use the flavonoids and they have worked for years.So there are a few things which may help you.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

with gerd, do you feel any slight pains while you are eating too? and does it make you have to s**t after eating? i know that is generally something of ibs but it got worse since ive seen these "gerd" symtoms come and go.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I can no longer remember every nuance that I went through. (At 61, it is mostly the "broad strokes" that come through.) I don't know that it will make you s**t after every meal--I know that doesn't happen to everyone with GERD. I used to go 4+ times after b'fast, a couple of times after lunch, and often one or two times in the late afternoon and early evening. That the same supplement stopped both suggests that I am some sub-classification of GERD or IBS. Maybe you, too.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

maybe flavonoids will work who knows. first im going to email my doctor to see if i should make and appointment etc. just to make sure it isnt an ucler


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Definitely check out ulcer possibilities, first. Assuming it is not that, it might be best to try the flavonoids or vinegar first, because I know the doc will give you a sample of Prevacid (or somesuch) when you see him. He certainly won't hand you a bottle of vinegar...You can always respond to the PM if you want to talk further.Best to you.Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

thanks for your help mark i appreciate it


----------



## Kitty G (Jun 27, 2006)

dc, there are alot of different symptoms that can occur. For me, feeling sick to my stomach in the night or having difficulty swollowing was a sign of an ulcer. A sore throat, burning in my chest, burning stomach, trouble breathing, heart palpitations, pain in the middle of my back were acid reflux. Usually doctors will put you on 2 weeks of some type of acid blocker and pepto and alot of times that will work. Overitnow,do you have any ibs symptoms anymore?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Kitty:As long as I take the supplement--and I can cut the dosage way down and even eliminate it for a week or two--my symptoms are soft stool (fiber helps with that) and occassional urgency; but nothing like what that word connotes around here. The last time I had a real bout of indigestion was about 3 years ago after eating one or two too many hot Italian sausages off of the barby. Other than that, what little stuff I may give myself just passes as the food gets digested. Essentially I eat and drink everything without ramifications. Given the 9 day canoe trip I just concluded, drinking only boiled river water and going just once a day in the late morning, I have to say my symptoms are no worse than any "Normal" and probably better than many. Mark


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

well since the doctor cant see me for a month, i called and they gave me 2 weeks or so supply of pepcid ac. took one last night with dinner and it seemed to help.


----------

